# ricoh inks VS epson ink



## Wynpotter (Jul 19, 2011)

I was just looking a Conde's site on Sub inks for the Epson 1400 @14 ml and Ricoh's 28 ml.
What am I missing. The 14ml for epson is $78 and the gel 28 ml for Ricoh is $60.
Now I have heard that the gel inks are more concentrated so you get more bang on the Bucks.
I'm not looking at a CIS system yet and it's been years since i was in Dye Sub so I'm wondering what did i miss?
I've seen some issues with the Ricoh 3330n? (number might be wrong) ,hope someone will jump in. Wyndham


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

Wynpotter said:


> I was just looking a Conde's site on Sub inks for the Epson 1400 @14 ml and Ricoh's 28 ml.
> What am I missing. The 14ml for epson is $78 and the gel 28 ml for Ricoh is $60.
> Now I have heard that the gel inks are more concentrated so you get more bang on the Bucks.
> I'm not looking at a CIS system yet and it's been years since i was in Dye Sub so I'm wondering what did i miss?
> I've seen some issues with the Ricoh 3330n? (number might be wrong) ,hope someone will jump in. Wyndham


Highly recommend that you totally avoid prefilled sublimation carts for any Epson unless it is a larger printer like a 4880. 

$1.25 per ml if you use Artanium bulk inks in 125 mL bottles vs. $5.57 per mL if using Artanium prefilled non-refillable cart. Sawgrass Subli-jet prefilled non-refillable carts cost $7.82 per mL.

The Ricoh carts you mentioned would be $2.14 per mL based on your price quoted. The Ricoh inks are supposed to have higher yield per mL, but I would be shocked if that yield was anything close to double to be able to offset the higher cost of $2.14 vs. $1.25. I don't own a Ricoh 330N, so I can't say that from personal usage. 

WIth Epson you need to refill your own carts or use a CIS if you want to make money. 

The only thing you could possibly make money on using prefilled non-refillable carts might be very small items like small Unisub products. For Tshirts this is very expensive.

Also, Epson carts can report empty but as much as 20% unused inks can still exist in the carts, so you throw away less than empty carts.

Epson even had a class action lawsuit against them for this and settled the lawsuit for their OEM inks. Refillable carts with bulk inks or CIS this is not an issue.

Seems the Ricoh printer with the most complaints (at least here) is the larger GX7000 printer.


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

The Ricoh gel inks are about a 3 to 1 conversion.
1ml of gel ink is the same as 3ml of epson ink.

Yes, there have been issues for the ricohs.

But the performance and success of the 
Ricoh's makes them the sublimation desktop
Champ.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I have been using a ricoh gcc 7000 with sub gel ink some it came out and have nothas a single clogging issue. I will not go back to epson


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

Conde_David said:


> The Ricoh gel inks are about a 3 to 1 conversion.
> 1ml of gel ink is the same as 3ml of epson ink.
> 
> Yes, there have been issues for the ricohs.
> ...


David,

I believe you mean The Ricoh *Sawgrass* gel inks are about a 3 to 1 conversion.
1ml of *Sawgrass* gel ink is the same as 3ml of *Sawgrass* sublimation inks for epson.

Reality is that there are now today quality non-SG sublimation inks for Epson openly selling in the marketplace with ICC/ICM profiles 1/5 of SG prices. 

As the 3yr patent clock ticks down a whole bunch of vendors are going to be popping up selling Epson compatible sub inks. 

Not sure I want to be still paying monopoly ink prices for those Ricohs going forward.


----------



## Xpert Apparel UK (Jul 18, 2009)

I'd rather buy a new Ricoh 3300 every month, than have another Epson with a clogged nozzle every time i want to use it.
Just don't believe the ink level on the Ricoh, use the Conde way of checking the level, you will find around 10-15% still left in it, when the indicator says replace.


----------



## dakotasden (Aug 21, 2008)

love my Ricoh from conde!


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

The challenge of epson vs Ricoh is that
Epson does not seem to have a printer that competes
with the ricoh's.

So assuming the patents expire at some
point, I am still sticking with the Ricoh's
for the desktop. 

Thanks for the clarification on the conversion.

For larger printers, Epson is a great choice.

And for those printers, we already have low
cost inks like the the SubliM.

Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## LB (Jul 25, 2009)

Xpert Apparel UK said:


> I'd rather buy a new Ricoh 3300 every month, than have another Epson with a clogged nozzle every time i want to use it.
> Just don't believe the ink level on the Ricoh, use the Conde way of checking the level, you will find around 10-15% still left in it, when the indicator says replace.


David did a video on how to check those ink levels via the maintenance menu. I used the video to make a written step by step procedure so we can check it easily. My 3300 showed that the Magenta was empty and when I checked it via the menu I found it had 18% left in it. I'm still printing, have a Magenta on hand and am down to 8% now. Guess I'm going to have install that one pretty soon.
By the way, I like the 3300 very much (from Conde)


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

Keep in mind that a printer is a printer is a printer. It serves no other purpose than to deliver ink. Too many times we concentrate on which printer instead of which ink. When people claim Epson printers clog it is in fact not the Epson that clogs but the poorly made, old technology ink from Saqwgrass. You run quality ink in Epsons such as J-Teck ink and you will NEVER have a clog. Mentioned in this thread is Sawgrass Sublim ink being a great ink. Why is Sublim ink not sold to the desktop market? Why does Sawgrass refuse to sell their best ink to the desktop market?

Surely the Sawgrass Cartel are all pushing the Ricoh regardless of the number of failures. With Ricoh's they have many many years left on the patent to continue to drive monopoly based price gouging. With Epsons the patents will run out soon causing the price of ink to nose dive.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

Conde_David said:


> The challenge of epson vs Ricoh is that
> Epson does not seem to have a printer that competes
> with the ricoh's.
> 
> ...


David,

I would have to make another clarification on your statement. I would phrase it as,

_Epson using sawgrass inks does not seem to compete with the Ricoh printer using Sawgrass inks._ 

This is not Epson vs. Ricoh, it is Sawgrass vs. Sawgrass. When TOG was around and SG users migrated over it was widely reported that TOG inks were much more reliable in Epson printers than SG inks were.

The Epson WF1100 even using Sawgrass are very reliable, this is not just from my actual usage of the WF1100 ... read the posts and compare WF1100 issues vs. GX7000. The WF1100 market share for imprinters is likely 5 or 6 times more WF1100 vs. GX7000 just due to the printer costs, 

I don't have stats on sales volumes to state exact market share for imprinters, however, it makes sense that if someone can buy 6 printers for the same price as one single printer the sales volume should be roughly the same ratio.

If you take the number of dis-satisfied users specifically for the GX7000 and compare vs. WF1100 complaints on this forum, and other forums, it can easily be concluded that the printer that is selling more in volume has a lot less complaints. All things being equal the printer with the higher sales volumes should have a higher numeric amount of complaints, it's the opposite here. The data from forum postings speaks for itself, this is not my opinion.

Most users that have GX7000 either got into the business with that printer, or had older tabloid Epsons that had 6 colors or higher (and Sawgrass inks). 

I can't say there are zero WF1100 users that were disatisfied and switched to Ricoh, but just I _haven't seen_ a forum post yet to that effect and the WF1100 is out now almost 3 years now. So when previous Epson users are comparing, they are not comparing Apples to Apples in most cases. 

Epson has improved their technology and made it lower cost, that's just a fact. Sawgrass could easily improve the inks for Epson. 

And most users that have banding problems or clogs on Epsons using SG inks can be traced to not printing frequently or CIS issues. Been using Epson since the beginning and learned this early on, therefore I don't have reliabilty issues. 

Initially it was seeming that the Ricohs would have an advantage by not having to print every few days and could sit idle for a lot longer time and still work. This is a good thing for someone who hasn't established businees yet or for use a hobby. But this advantage never materialized as the known defect of the GX7000 is showing as occuring if you don't print often and killing the printer. 

With the GX E3300N printing costs are now known to be greatly impacted if you don't print often, unless you print something or do a small file just to tell the printer firmware you are not "idle". If you turn off the smaller Ricoh to work around the "ink vampire" in the firmware when you turn it on again it when you need to print it goes thru an ink charge cycle and helps itself to your inks there. 

Epson must have been listening to it's users complaints on automatic head cleans on earlier models. The WF1100 only does an automatic head clean when you change carts or when you tell it to do a head clean, those semi-random head cleans are no more. 

The Epsons never used ink when idle like the Ricoh, so for the newer smaller Ricoh printer the "ink vampire" firmware is doing the job of printing whether you need it or not to keep the heads clear. So the perception of reliabilty is just because the printer is being used frequently. If you are aware of the need to print something once in a while on an Epson WF1100 you can print reliably as well.

So with that you must print something whether you need it or not to keep the smaller Ricoh from sucking your inks dry on it's own. Epson you need to do that to keep the ink fresh in the print head. So either case you can't use either companies printers occasionally.

The other part many new users are not aware of is that unless you get into a high end wide format system designed for sublimation and specialty inks the consumer market is what is driving the desktop. 

Ricohs are in the consumer market, they weren't designed for sublimation inks (even though some believe that they are) and the only thing driving any GX7000 sales in the US are purchase for sublimation and sourced by sublimation suppliers, most mainstream electronic retailers don't stock them and you have special order by and large. 

So without a wide consumer demand for the Ricohs in the US sales volume is very very low compared to other consumer printers. 

There are 2 risks involved with "baselining" your art files and business to a Ricoh platform.

1. Ricoh cannot compete in the US _consumer_ market with it's printers, that is reflected in the high purchase price and low availabilty mainstream. The "razor and razor blades" ink model is upside down in this market. High risk that Ricoh will discontinue it's Gel Sprinter line. The GX7000 was not updated when the GX E3300N was. It could be near the end of it's product life cyle, and although many sublimation dealers keep talking about rumors they hear about the GX7000 replacement model for over a year and a half now, nothing seems to be surfacing. Risk is that Ricoh drops the entire line or drops the tabloid version.

2. I see risk going forward that Sawgrass will have to make a business decision once the floodgates open for other inks. 

I see very few new SG entrys into our market as the patent clock ticks down. Once the non SG sub inks are mainstream enough the higher cost of Ricoh AND SG inks purchase will have a higher barrier to wide adoption. As such, SG's market will be existing users who are "locked in" with the Ricoh technology and _dimishing new users_. 

At some point SG will decide to abandon that platform and move on to something else, they have done that consistently in their history ... Natura, Sub laser toner, Fargo/Seiko etc. I have been burned before by SG discontinued products. Once the Ricoh "locked-in" users are no longer profitable to SG they will be abandoned.

I don't see Sawgrass staying in the desktop market once cheap inks are mainstream, there won't be enough profit in it for them, and also many SG users will switch away from Sawgrass once some quality non-SG inks are proven out in the market. 

I would estimate that even if Sawgrass lowered their ink costs 500% to be competitive in the market many users will give SG "the finger" just because of Sawgrass being Sawgrass.

I can state Conde is one of the top vendors with many happy customers, and your support presence here and other places is second to none, but having said that ... Conde like all businesses do, act in their own self interest.

Even if you wanted to or could sell non-SG inks, the margins are going to be so small, and then as I know from doing some technical work for other suppliers ... SG has got you locked in their inks and won't let you sell any competitors inks.

So when you state "I am still sticking with the Ricoh's for the desktop", it's in your business interest to keep the technology lock using Ricohs even when the patent runs out.

So Sawgrass Ricoh vs. Sawgrass Epson has other deeper arguments.


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

Thank you Mark.

After testing new epson's desktop printers,
I can not find one that meets our basic needs.
Large carts, fast speeds and so forth...

What model do you recommend I evaluate?

I have already evaluated the wf1100 and
1400.


----------



## BlineBob (Jun 19, 2011)

I had a epson 4000 and know I have the Ricoh GX7000. I will never go back


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

I will need some time to respond to your post.
When I am speaking now, I am not only
speaking from a printer point of view not
regarding a brand of sublimation.

So let's focus on the printer.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

Conde_David said:


> Thank you Mark.
> 
> After testing new epson's desktop printers,
> I can not find one that meets our basic needs.
> ...


Not speaking for Mark, any Epson can have a larger ink delivery, it's called CIS as you are aware.

As you have mentioned before the speed of a sublimation printer is largely negated mainly due to dwell and preperation of the subtrate times. 

Epsons are more than fast enough. Of course if I wanted to scale my speed, I can buy 6 WF1100's at the price of 1 GX7000. Just need a bunch of heat presses and operators to keep up. Now there is speed, and backup. 

And when you mention evaluating the WF1100 and the 1400, again you are comparing Ricoh Sawgrass to Ricoh Epson I am sure. Reality is whether you decide to only compare printer vs. printer we are sublimators. The real issue is the monopolist in the business. 

I had a Ricoh G500 and used for pigments, the carts are not as big as a good Epson CIS and the speed of the G500 was fast only when using the lowest rez modes. I got banding in modes where the Ricoh was faster than Epson, so in modes where you could actually use the printer, it was not faster, and looking at the G500 speed specs I don't see any real improvement on the newer Ricohs. And ss I mentioned, speed is not a factor due to dwell and setup.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

BlineBob said:


> I had a epson 4000 and know I have the Ricoh GX7000. I will never go back


Ever own a WF1100? I have a Epson 4880 and would never put sub ink in that printer.


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

wf 1100 with refillabe carts and e-bay ink, best set up i have used. been subing for years try to stay away from the monopoly.


----------



## Red744T (Aug 4, 2009)

I don't know if I am convinced about the superiority of Ricoh GX7000 over Epson printesr. The nozzle on an Epson may clog, but a GX7000 may just die. This forum is littered with GX7000 horror story. I know, I am one of the victim. 

Originally the GX7000 was bought on the premise that gel ink allows the printer to go unused for an extended period of time without worrying about clogs. These days, the recommended procedure is to do a test pattern page once a week. . .or is everyday. There's is an extended 2 year warranty for $350. For comparison, a brand new GX7000 can be bought from Amazon for $900 and selling the regular ink may knock another $100 off. 

Despite the recommendation for GX7000, based on what I've experience, what I've heard, and the 33%+ premium for an extended warranty suggests otherwise. The lack of an explanation on why the GX7000 failed in the first place is even more troubling. If my current GX7000 dies, I am switching to an Epson.


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

The issue with the Ricoh's was fixed with
new carts earlier this year. 

If a client never used old ink, they will not
have an issue.

Where did you hear that cost on the ext 
warranty? Our cost is $200 for the gx7000.

We offer all the epson and Ricoh printers.

If the ink for all printers cost the same,
the Ricoh printers would be 1/3 the cost to print
compared to epson printers.

The speed is about 7 times faster.

There is no need to buy a cis or to remember
to add ink. 

So you are down to printer cost. This
is where epson shines for the desktop.

If you watch ny videos I do recommend the
WF1100 as an economy a3/b solution.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

Conde_David said:


> The issue with the Ricoh's was fixed with
> new carts earlier this year.
> 
> *It is premature to conclude this, my argument on this is lengthly, so I refer to the "horror story" thread.*
> ...


I marked up your comments in the text body above.


----------



## MrRudeDog (Aug 24, 2010)

Hello all,

Cobra Ink sell empty carts and "high temp inks" for the Ricoh 3300 and the 7000. I don't have any personal knowledge whether this is a "cure" for the Ricoh failures or not, but if viable, it makes the ink cost a moot point. I know it does nothing about the higher Ricoh cost, but it may mean that nobody is "locked in" to Sawgrass inks for life.

I would love to know if anyone has tried this combination. I posted this same observation in a different thread, but perhaps this thread is more relevant. My apologies for double posting.

Ray


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

If the cost of ink is the same for both printers,
the cost of printing with the Ricoh will
be 1/3 if the Epson. This is due to the gel
Technology.

See my articles on speed. The Ricoh run
Much faster than the wf1100. From memory
about 6 to 8 x.

I am happy for you to call me Monday and
we can work together on laying down 
any facts that we then cab present to the
forum.

We sell lots of epson and Ricoh printers.
I love both. I was asked my thoughts.

One thing to clear up. Any company that
makes epson sublimation ink can make Ricoh
sublimation ink.

So, lets assume that the orgin of the
ink is not the issue and focus on the printers.

Fair?


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

MrRudeDog said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Cobra Ink sell empty carts and "high temp inks" for the Ricoh 3300 and the 7000. I don't have any personal knowledge whether this is a "cure" for the Ricoh failures or not, but if viable, it makes the ink cost a moot point. I know it does nothing about the higher Ricoh cost, but it may mean that nobody is "locked in" to Sawgrass inks for life.
> 
> ...


WHere do you see Cobra has high temp inks for Ricoh?

Inks

.:: Cobra Ink Systems::. This is where the term CIS began

Carts

.:: Cobra Ink Systems::. This is where the term CIS began


----------



## TexSub (Aug 27, 2007)

They do have the refillable carts but not Ricoh specific inks.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

Conde_David said:


> *If* the cost of ink is the same for both printers,
> the cost of printing with the Ricoh will
> be 1/3 if the Epson. This is due to the gel
> Technology.
> ...


Markups above.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

TexSub said:


> They do have the refillable carts but not Ricoh specific inks.


You would put regular non Ricoh specific inks into a Ricoh gel printer? Not me, I haven't heard anyone else doing it either. Whatever after market exists for Ricoh is not well established in the US and won't be for the reasons I stated. Ricoh has little market here for it's intended and mainstream use, paper printing. When ink supply.com and other vendors in this class offer Ricoh 3rd party stuff then I will believe a real aftermarket exists.


----------



## TexSub (Aug 27, 2007)

mgparrish said:


> You would put regular non Ricoh specific inks into a Ricoh gel printer? Not me, I haven't heard anyone else doing it either. Whatever after market exists for Ricoh is not well established in the US and won't be for the reasons I stated. Ricoh has little market here for it's intended and mainstream use, paper printing. When ink supply.com and other vendors in this class offer Ricoh 3rd party stuff then I will believe a real aftermarket exists.





I never said I did use non Ricoh inks in my Ricoh Mike. I was just stating that they have the carts but not the specific inks. Thats all I said.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

TexSub said:


> I never said I did use non Ricoh inks in my Ricoh Mike. I was just stating that they have the carts but not the specific inks. Thats all I said.


I understand, my point is that the aftermarket is not established here, this gives SG an advantage on the Ricoh platform and a technology "lock-in" in practical terms for SG users. 

A US sublimation competitor needs 2 things, an ink delivery method and sublimation inks that actually work in a Ricoh. Sub inks proven to work on the Epson not made by SG are here today, and Epson 3rd party carts and CIS are everywhere and cheap. A SG competitor on the Ricoh platform has a much more difficult barrier to enter the sublimation market in the US than they would be for the Epson platform.

This could change, but would mean Ricohs would have to go mainstream here in the US in the office printing world. Ricohs gelsprinters were designed to compete with personal desktop lasers as offices and cubicles in Asia and Europe have small work areas. 

Ricoh gelsprinters have no market share in the US compared to HP, Epson, Canon, Brother, and Kodak. They are not competing against mainstream inkjet printers, they compete against lasers in the office market in foreign markets.

Most Ricoh gelsprinters here in the US are imported by sublimation suppliers.


----------



## MrRudeDog (Aug 24, 2010)

mgparrish said:


> WHere do you see Cobra has high temp inks for Ricoh?


Well, actually I didn't see specific inks for the Ricoh, but I saw the carts and emailed Cobra with the question about "high temp inks". Their reply:

"I do have the Ricoh carts and my high temp inks will work using Conde's or sawgrass's ICC profiles. I have alot of customers that have switched from Sawgrass to my inks and love it. Unfortunately I don't have the ICC profiles for this ink, but as I said you should be fine using the ones you already have.
*Richard@cobraink.com "*
 
I was hoping some brave user who has gone down this path would share their experiences with refillable Ricoh carts and the Cobra inks.

I have a Ricoh 7000 and I think its a great dye sub printer. It is my only experience with dye sub so I don't have much to compare it to. I bought my set-up from Conde and have no regrets. Everyone at Conde that I have talked to has been extremely helpful.



Ray


----------



## Red744T (Aug 4, 2009)

MrRudeDog said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Cobra Ink sell empty carts and "high temp inks" for the Ricoh 3300 and the 7000. I don't have any personal knowledge whether this is a "cure" for the Ricoh failures or not, but if viable, it makes the ink cost a moot point. I know it does nothing about the higher Ricoh cost, but it may mean that nobody is "locked in" to Sawgrass inks for life.


I think cobra inks are from China right? With our trade deficit and China' belligerent stance on basic human rights, I don't think it's in our country's best interest to continue buying products made in China.


----------



## Red744T (Aug 4, 2009)

I am not happy with the whole Ricoh fiasco, but to be fair to Conde, on this issue I don't think they are behaving any worst than industry wide practice. Anyone got a free replacement printer outside of the warranty period from other vendors? Any replies or actions from other vendors?

Outside of the Ricoh issue, I think Conde does a pretty good job. It's not really fair to pin an industry wide problem on Conde and turn this issue into argument on Conde's integrity.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

MrRudeDog said:


> Well, actually I didn't see specific inks for the Ricoh, but I saw the carts and emailed Cobra with the question about "high temp inks". Their reply:
> 
> "I do have the Ricoh carts and my high temp inks will work using Conde's or sawgrass's ICC profiles. I have alot of customers that have switched from Sawgrass to my inks and love it. Unfortunately I don't have the ICC profiles for this ink, but as I said you should be fine using the ones you already have.
> *[email protected][URL="http://www.t-shirtforums.com/member.php?u=1425"]cobraink.com[/URL] "*
> ...


Using a profile made for a different ink and printer doesn't sound like a good idea to me.

Putting inks designed for another printer doesn't sound good to me either, especially since sub inks designed for a $1000 Ricoh are known to damage it.

Prediction, no brave souls surface. You could be the first?


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

Red744T said:


> I think cobra inks are from China right? With our trade deficit and China' belligerent stance on basic human rights, I don't think it's in our country's best interest to continue buying products made in China.


Only Cobra can confirm where where the inks originate at. Quality inks can be found made in Italy, Switzerland, and S. Korea.

Does Ricoh only manufacture printers in Japan and not China, or use zero components inside the printer made in China? I don't know, but I doubt it.

I can't argue your political point, that is a matter of personal conviction.


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

Richard is a nice guy but he must step up
to the plate and provide an icc profile for his ink.

It is not proper to use someone else's
profile and there is not a prayer that it
would give you proper results.


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

Richard must label the origin of his inks.
If not, he should. Somebody ask him.

Ricoh and most epson printers are made
in China. Early 7000's were made in Japan.
Large format epson's are made in Japan.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

Conde_David said:


> Richard is a nice guy but he must step up
> to the plate and provide an icc profile for his ink.
> 
> It is not proper to use someone else's
> ...


Cobra does provide a profile(s) for his Epson(s) ink to be used in Epson printers.

But here we can agree David, as much as I dislike SG, using their profile is not only wrong, most likely it is violation of their license agreement.

Using a profile from a different ink/printer and expecting good results is mis-guided ... but it is insane to dump Epson inks into Ricoh carts and put in a Ricoh (as it is being proposed) and expect it to survive.

Not apologizing for the SG ink issue, but at least they (SG) designed the inks for the printer they targeted, and they have chemists and scientists in their employ that are supposed to have the proper skills.


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

As an update most of the profiles are from
Conde not Sawgrass. Like the Ricoh and e4000 series.
Color is one thing we do well.


----------



## Cleolivia (May 3, 2013)

uncletee said:


> wf 1100 with refillabe carts and e-bay ink, best set up i have used. been subing for years try to stay away from the monopoly.


Hello, I use Cobra but would like to try other alternatives too... What Ebay suppliers do you recommend???

my 1100 is too slow for our growing business, do you know of anyone using Cobra ink in a Ricoh??? Or is that not possible  I am dying to print a dozen pages per hour!!!
What 13x19 printer would you recommend? I'm also lusting after Epson's new 44 incher... One day!


----------



## Cleolivia (May 3, 2013)

HellO! not sure if you already know this, but Cobra has been selling his ink for Ricoh 3000 and 7000 for years... I just got off the phone with them, and the NEWEST Ricoh printers (not sure exactly what models, i want the fastest i can get for under 900 buck) have carts too big for the Cobra CIS!! Ricoh/Sawgrass might have found out!


----------

